

How to deploy private PaaS on CloudStack - tophw47
http://www.activestate.com/blog/2012/05/deploying-private-paas-cloudstack-stackato

======
Pythondj
Check out how easy it was to do this now that CloudStack has added an awesome
browser based console with it's new Template & Instance building wizards.

